# Developing Economies: Which one will be a developed economy first??



## rayman (Jan 11, 2004)

China ofcourse and Thailand+Malaysia will be the next ones to follow. 
India is getting really strong but there are so many issues to fix in India that it will take LOOOOOOOOOOOOONG LOOOOOOOOOONG TIME to fix.


----------



## xantarc (Jul 19, 2005)

colombian_girl said:


> China will be the next super power
> 
> chile, argentina, mexico, brazil? hahahahaha latin america is horribly corrupted and its people for the most uneducated and lazy, i dont think they will progress, maybe in two centuries they will civilize


HaHa! You know nothing about Chile. 
Uneducated? China has a lot of illiterate. Chile? At least better than them.
Corrupted? Perhaps French or Spanish people are more corrupted than Chilean.
Chinese? Extremely corrupted if you consider Chile or France is corrupted.

Idiot Northern Latin American! Colombia will be degraded :cheers:


----------



## colombian_girl (Jun 14, 2005)

xantarc said:


> HaHa! You know nothing about Chile.
> Uneducated? China has a lot of illiterate. Chile? At least better than them.
> Corrupted? Perhaps French or Spanish people are more corrupted than Chilean.
> Chinese? Extremely corrupted if you consider Chile or France is corrupted.
> ...


who cares about Colombia, I was born there, but I don't care for it
just like I don't care for chile or all those countries.

plus what is in chile besides pinochet?

no one knows anything about chile or chileans, other than pinochet

sorry i am just realistic


----------



## 真琴 (Jul 23, 2005)

China~!of course~!China is develops so fast~!India?I think it must take it a lot of time ``beause of it`s population ,China also haue this problem ,but China have passd India a lot~!


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

People are getting it all wrong,....It wont be China....China if anything will be last.

It will have developed cities no doubt....but the rest of the country will still be poor...China has a long way to go.

Im surprised to see the Czech Republic isnt already a developed nation, so I voted them.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

LA Lover said:


> Excuse me... China will never suprasses USA :bash:


SHUT UP~! IT IS A STUPID POINT


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

xantarc said:


> HaHa! You know nothing about Chile.
> Uneducated? China has a lot of illiterate. Chile? At least better than them.
> Corrupted? Perhaps French or Spanish people are more corrupted than Chilean.
> Chinese? Extremely corrupted if you consider Chile or France is corrupted.
> ...


YOU are the 2nd most stupid guy in SSC follows BLIND


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

eddyk said:


> People are getting it all wrong,....It wont be China....China if anything will be last.
> 
> It will have developed cities no doubt....but the rest of the country will still be poor...China has a long way to go.
> 
> Im surprised to see the Czech Republic isnt already a developed nation, so I voted them.


chinese auto company just merged ROVER of british
you are absolutely living in 100 yrs ago.
china is much stonger and wealthier than UK
no one cares what tony blair said, while what china's president said attracts all ppl's attention


----------



## asianguy (Jul 10, 2005)

Many Coastal Chinese cities like Shenzhen and Shanghai has economic growth rates of >12% per annum, and at that rate will be developed economies in less than 10 years. The inland parts of the country will probably take 20-25 years to achieve the same status.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

This thread's getting off-course. It needs to be closed, or the trollers need to smarten up!


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

colombian_girl said:


> China will be the next super power
> 
> chile, argentina, mexico, brazil? hahahahaha latin america is horribly corrupted and its people for the most uneducated and lazy, i dont think they will progress, maybe in two centuries they will civilize


in spanish ..

que Colombia sea el pais mas corrupto de Sudamerica no quiere decir que Chile lo sea, pues es considerado uno de los paises menos corruptos del mundo ..deja de joder ..


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

CENTRAL said:


> chinese auto company just merged ROVER of british
> you are absolutely living in 100 yrs ago.
> china is much stonger and wealthier than UK
> no one cares what tony blair said, while what china's president said attracts all ppl's attention



China is neither stronger or wealthier than the UK.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

eddyk said:


> China is neither stronger or wealthier than the UK.


that is why your knowledge needs to be updated.


----------



## levinas by the store (Nov 28, 2004)

when china for the first time accepted imf and world bank standards for poverty measurement it was found that there are around 100 million people below poverty line,but other sources say it may be around 200million or more,so there aint any chances for china to be developed sooner,according to me chile should be the first country to be developed if chile maintains its present state of growth which the country has pretty well maintained since last two decades,it might be developed within 10 years,chile's human deveopment index already put country closer to britain,hong kong and others,santiago looks lot like a first world city,true for chile's other big towns and other important places in the country and chile of course has second highest life expectancy in americas after canada,if argentina maintains 6-7%
growth argentina will be developed in next 15 years,same for brazil also,malaysia and czech republic too soon follow the lead,by the way saudi arabia was going good in 80s but what happened to it.india has a long way to go cos of structural problems in indian society may be another 50-60 years or more than that,china just little earlier than india.


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

we have the 2nd largest advanced army in the world after the USA and the 4th largest economy behind...the US Germany and Japan...china is 6th.

Your knowledge is the one that needs updating.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

eddyk said:


> we have the 2nd largest advanced army in the world after the USA and the 4th largest economy behind...the US Germany and Japan...china is 6th.
> 
> Your knowledge is the one that needs updating.


China's GDP(PPP) is more than four times larger than UK's.

I'm not really interested in the comparison of GDP(PPP) with UK,you are far far behind,that's actually the deal between US and China.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_GDP_(PPP)

Well,lets wait for the figures of GDP(nominal) of this year.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

eddyk said:


> we have the 2nd largest advanced army in the world after the USA and the 4th largest economy behind...the US Germany and Japan...china is 6th.
> 
> Your knowledge is the one that needs updating.


oh~~man~~
the UK has the 2nd largest army?
are you kidding me?
have you ever send ppl to the space?
do you know how small is the UK's defence budget?

do u really think the UK army is stronger than russian and china?
if you do, then no need to continue arguing, coz it is wasting my time


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

CENTRAL said:


> oh~~man~~
> the UK has the 2nd largest army?
> are you kidding me?
> have you ever send ppl to the space?
> ...


He meant US would surely protect its pet dog.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

and, the UK is no longer the world's 4th largest economy.
plz have a look at the current exchange rate of pound/dollar
it is nothing like 6 months ago.
china will be the third largest economy, surpass germany by the end of this yr.
coz renminbi yuan is becoming more and more expensive while euro$ is depreciating


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

CENTRAL said:


> and, the UK is no longer the world's 4th largest economy.
> plz have a look at the current exchange rate of pound/dollar
> it is nothing like 6 months ago.
> china will be the third largest economy, surpass germany by the end of this yr.
> coz renminbi yuan is becoming more and more expensive while euro$ is depreciating


Oh,my friend,too optimist,China may not revalue heavily its currency again this year.

BUT,it's probably China will surpass UK and France in GDP(nominal)


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> How is the UK sucking? It's GDP growth could be -75% this year, and it would still have a much higher GDP per capita than China!


yep,louxembourg has far far higher GDP per capita than UK. :rofl:


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

tiger said:


> I never said that,you are making things up!



Yes you fooking did...in the beijing V London thread......which was closed because of you and nzchina or whatever his name was.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Yes you fooking did...in the beijing V London thread......which was closed because fo you and nzchina or whatever his name was.


I never said that,you're libeling me!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

It's absolutely impossible for China to become a developed nation in 20 or 30 years...
Maybe with a growth rate of 40% LOL!


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

tiger said:


> yep,louxembourg has far far higher GDP per capita than UK. :rofl:


and far higher that the US as well
GDP per capita tells very few things


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

By the way, the average British citizen lives FAR BETTER than the average Chinese citizen (well except for the shitty weather and the resultant depressed citizenry). So what are you bragging about Tiger? China's growing faster, but it's people are still much poorer.

Out of the list above, some of the Eastern European countries will be the first to develop. They're really close to 1st world status as it is.

China will take more time, as anyone who's not a Chinese nationalist and studied a bit of economics will tell you.

Argentina, if the past is any indication of the future, will soon be rivalling Ecuador in development.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

Ozcan said:


> It's absolutely impossible for China to become a developed nation in 20 or 30 years...
> Maybe with a growth rate of 40% LOL!


china's GDP per capita will over $10000 before 2010
and major provinces of china are all booming at a rate nearly 30%!
can you believe that?


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

CENTRAL said:


> china's GDP per capita will over $10000 before 2010
> and major provinces of china are all booming at a rate nearly 30%!
> can you believe that?


He cannot believe it,there are really few people on the earth who experienced such a great boom outside of China.

maybe DUBAI.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

tiger said:


> yep,louxembourg has far far higher GDP per capita than UK. :rofl:


Maybe you should think of it this way, Tiger: 

A Brit is 5 times more important to the global economy than a Chinese citizen. The United Kingdom is an awesome country and has a good economy; deal with it!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> Maybe you should think of it this way, Tiger:
> 
> A Brit is 5 times more important to the global economy than a Chinese citizen. The United Kingdom is an awesome country and has a good economy; deal with it!


I said to you in the past,Chinese do the same thing in China creat less GDP than in UK,the same person becomes more important in UK?NO,not at all,that's because of the cost of trading and business.


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

It's not enough if only major provinces are growing 30% Central, it's about China as a whole, the annual growth of China as a whole is what matters.. Believe me China needs many more decades, to become a developed nation..



CENTRAL said:


> china's GDP per capita will over $10000 before 2010
> and major provinces of china are all booming at a rate nearly 30%!
> can you believe that?


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

tiger said:


> He cannot believe it,there are really few people on the earth who experienced such a great boom.


i am not chinese either. but i started to be interested in china's economy since i visited universities in shanghai and nanjing 2 yrs ago. china is a unique country, much different from all other countries in the world. ppl havent been, well..... even some one have been there, cannot realise how different china is!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Ozcan said:


> It's not enough if only major provinces are growing 30% Central, it's about China as a whole, the annual growth of China as a whole is what matters.. Believe me China needs many more decades, to become a developed nation..


China's average growth rate of last year was 16%,so...


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Ha ha....Tiger



tiger said:


> hilarious to compare London with Beijing which is a much much more independant political power all over the world.
> 
> London may be a major city of EU in future,but on the world stage,no way to compete Beijing.


I knew you said it

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=229200&page=4&pp=20


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

Ozcan said:


> It's not enough if only major provinces are growing 30% Central, it's about China as a whole, the annual growth of China as a whole is what matters.. Believe me China needs many more decades, to become a developed nation..


no. the whole china's nominal GDP growth is nearly 20%! 
unbelievably fast!
and, dont forget, china is revaluing its currency rate, china will very soon be the 3rd largest economy in the world by nominal GDP, and by ppp gdp, it is the NO. 2 now


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

CENTRAL said:


> china is a unique country, much different from all other countries in the world. ppl havent been, well..... even some one have been there, cannot realise how different china is!


The only thing unique about China is that it has 1.3 billion people. If it had 20 million, no one would care about it. And it's development, while very impressive, is just following a path first gone down Japan and then by HK, Singapore, Taiwan and S Korea.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

eddyk said:


> Ha ha....Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in politics term,YES!


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

brooklynprospect said:


> The only thing unique about China is that it has 1.3 billion people. If it had 20 million, no one would care about it. And it's development, while very impressive, is just following a path first gone down Japan and then by HK, Singapore, Taiwan and S Korea.


More than 5 provinces of China grows faster in the recent 20 years than 4 small dragons in 60'-80's.


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

brooklynprospect said:


> The only thing unique about China is that it has 1.3 billion people. If it had 20 million, no one would care about it. And it's development, while very impressive, is just following a path first gone down Japan and then by HK, Singapore, Taiwan and S Korea.


nope, you dont realise.
it is hard to tell someone who have been there for more than 1 yr


----------



## brooklynprospect (Apr 27, 2005)

CENTRAL said:


> nope, you dont realise.
> it is hard to tell someone who have been there for more than 1 yr


I was in Shanghai last August. And on the same 3 week trip, to Japan and S Korea. China is developing rapidly, but so did Japan and S korea before it.


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

Lol, the south gang came!!

U can think wathever u want... Mexico is richier than any other country in LA.. Mexico is the 10th economy of the world and therefore it has been invited to the G8 to participate as invitated and soon it will be part of the North American Community Union, which will settle its entrance to the group of the developed countries in the next 10 years.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

tener una economia grande italimex por si no lo sabes no es indicador de nada ..por ejemplo ve a Luxemburgo ..ese es un pais mas desarrollado que Mexico y Chile porque han erradicado la pobreza y nos supera en temas sociales ..eso es lo que importa ..da lo mismo el tamaño de la economia ..no seas ridiculo ..en fin cosa tuya estar cegado ..por lo menos los demas son sensatos al reconocer a Chile y Argentina como los paises mas desarrollados de LatinoAmerica ..junto a Costa Rica y Panama claro ..


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

antofasky said:


> tener una economia grande italimex por si no lo sabes no es indicador de nada ..por ejemplo ve a Luxemburgo ..ese es un pais mas desarrollado que Mexico y Chile porque han erradicado la pobreza y nos supera en temas sociales ..eso es lo que importa ..da lo mismo el tamaño de la economia ..no seas ridiculo ..en fin cosa tuya estar cegado ..por lo menos los demas son sensatos al reconocer a Chile y Argentina como los paises mas desarrollados de LatinoAmerica ..junto a Costa Rica y Panama claro ..


--------------------------
The other ones don´t know much about mexican economy and progress because unfortunatelly Mexico has always been underrated. The fact is what I have already exposed. Greetings.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

antofasky said:


> tener una economia grande italimex por si no lo sabes no es indicador de nada ..por ejemplo ve a Luxemburgo ..ese es un pais mas desarrollado que Mexico y Chile porque han erradicado la pobreza y nos supera en temas sociales ..eso es lo que importa ..da lo mismo el tamaño de la economia ..no seas ridiculo ..en fin cosa tuya estar cegado ..por lo menos los demas son sensatos al reconocer a Chile y Argentina como los paises mas desarrollados de LatinoAmerica ..junto a Costa Rica y Panama claro ..


english please


----------



## italimex (May 28, 2005)

effer said:


> english please


In a few words he says that Chile and Argentina are the best countries in LA above Mexico and I already explained the fact that Mexico is one of the 10th economies of the world and getting better.


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

CENTRAL said:


> my one:
> reach korea and spain's lvl (extremely consevative)
> 
> shanghai,beijing,guangzhou,shenzhen: 2008-2010
> ...



you must compares countries to countries, not regions to countries

anyway i think that's too soon

and spain is more developed than south korea.look at the datas posted and you will see it


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

italimex said:


> In a few words he says that Chile and Argentina are the best countries in LA above Mexico and I already explained the fact that Mexico is one of the 10th economies of the world and getting better.


you can have a big GDP meanwhile many inhabitants are under poverty.it happens in many countries


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

willo said:


> spain is more developed than south korea.


Right.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

italimex said:


> In a few words he says that Chile and Argentina are the best countries in LA above Mexico and I already explained the fact that Mexico is one of the 10th economies of the world and getting better.


thanx


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

willo said:


> you can have a big GDP meanwhile many inhabitants are under poverty.it happens in many countries


That is totally correct. In fact, if the only way of measuring a country's level of development was its GDP, then, Sweden, Norway, Denmark , New Zealand, Luxembourg, etc... would not be developed countries or would be less developed than let's say India.

Therefore, since Chile, Argentina, Uruguay etc... have much lower levels of povertry that Mexico, which has a larger economy, the former have more chances of joining the group of developed countries in the near future  also because Argentina and Chile are having good growth rates, not only Mexico.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Diboto said:


> That is totally correct. In fact, if the only way of measuring a country's level of development was its GDP, then, Sweden, Norway, Denmark , New Zealand, Luxembourg, etc... would not be developed countries or would be less developed than let's say India.
> 
> Therefore, since Chile, Argentina, Uruguay etc... have much lower levels of povertry that Mexico, which has a larger economy, the former have more chances of joining the group of developed countries in the near future  also because Argentina and Chile are having good growth rates, not only Mexico.


confusing!


----------



## Diboto (Oct 20, 2004)

What I mean is that, according to some forumers, a country is developed if its economy is large, but standards of living are not taking into acocunt, which is a wrong or incomplete approach.

The more social inequality there is, the less developed a country may be. 

It is not just a matter of having a huge population and a large economy. For example, whereas the USA has a large economy, it also has high standards of living; but other countries with also large economies still have many social, political, etc.. issues that need to be overcome to be called " developed countries".


----------



## HighSpeedTrain (Jul 6, 2005)

italimex said:


> In a few words he says that Chile and Argentina are the best countries in LA above Mexico and I already explained the fact that Mexico is one of the 10th economies of the world and getting better.



They are right my friend.


The size of the economy is useful for other things, not to know the level of development of a country.


The Human Development Index is the best way to know who is who on development.

Argentina and Chile are over Mexico in this aspect.

Uruguay not as much.


and Mexico even behind them is considered a country with High Human Development by the United Nations.


so i believe everything is in order.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

colombian_girl said:


> who cares about Colombia, I was born there, but I don't care for it
> just like I don't care for chile or all those countries.
> 
> plus what is in chile besides pinochet?
> ...


Please don´t talk nonsense..Latin American countries are by far some of the best worlwide, specially it´s people! If you don´t care about Colombia why you put that username..ridiculous..plus Colombia is such a wonderful country, Barranquilla, Caribbean, Bogota, Gabriel Garcia Márquez, Shakira, el llano, Carlos Vives, Medellin, Cumbia, Ballenato, Cali, Santa Marta, Rainforest, Sierra, coast, skycrapers, history, Chibchas, Nueva Granada, happy people, fiestas and of course a good siesta!! Colombia is such a wonderful place..you really do not deserve to have that username if you don´t care for Colombia!
Cheers from Peru!


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

all about China


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

*Shanghai's economy*

the Population contains the *floating population*,things will be like this.
2002GDP(nominal):65.40billion us dollar
2003:nominal increase rate:15.56% actual gdp increase rate:11.8％
GDP(nominal):75.58billion us dollar---*Population*:17.00million---GDP per capita:4446 us dollar
2004:nominal increase rate:19.21% actual gdp increase rate:13.6%
GDP(nominal):90.10billion us dollar---*Population*:17.50million---GDP per capita:5149 us dollar
conjecture
2005:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):104.52billion us dollar---*Population*:18.00million---GDP per capita:5807 us dollar
2006:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):121.24billion us dollar---*Population*:18.40million---GDP per capita:6589 us dollar
2007:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:*[Shanghai 2007 Special Olympic World Games]*
GDP(nominal):140.64billion us dollar---*Population*:18.80million---GDP per capita:7481 us dollar
2008:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):163.14billion us dollar---*Population*:19.20million---GDP per capita:8497 us dollar
2009:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):189.24billion us dollar---*Population*:19.60million---GDP per capita:9655 us dollar
2010:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:*[2010 Shanghai EXPO]*
GDP(nominal):219.52billion us dollar---*Population*:20.00million---GDP per capita:10976 us dollar
2011:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):254.64billion us dollar---*Population*:20.40million---GDP per capita:12482 us dollar
2012:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):295.38billion us dollar---*Population*:20.80million---GDP per capita:14201 us dollar
2013:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):342.64billion us dollar---*Population*:21.20million---GDP per capita:16162 us dollar
2014:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):397.46billion us dollar---*Population*:21.60million---GDP per capita:18401 us dollar
2015:nominal increase rate:16.00% actual gdp increase rate:
GDP(nominal):461.05billion us dollar---*Population*:22.00million---GDP per capita:20957 us dollar


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Shanghai will be developed in 2010


----------



## ROYKSOPP_MX (Jul 25, 2005)

Chile


----------

